

In-browser code editor with syntax highlighting  - macmac
http://www.cdolivet.net/editarea/

======
carpal
This is a really tough problem. I worked on something like this extensively in
2005. Ultimately, the hardest part was syntax highlighting on the current
line, because you had to monitor input to figure out when a "token" had been
completed, and then do the corresponding magic. Dealing with the
idiosyncrasies of changing colors and maintaining cursor position makes this a
real bitch.

Turning off syntax coloring on the active line definitely makes the problem
easier. Wish I would have thought of that. Strange how you can spend days on a
problem but never think of the "easy" solution.

------
aaroniba
I looked at EditArea before building the AppJet Code Editor (ACE). (See our
in-browser code editor with syntax highlighting at appjet.com).

The problem with EditArea is that the overlay method causes visible ghosting
when you insert newlines, even on a fast computer. Also not being able to see
highlighting on the current line bothered me.

I based the ACE implementation on
<http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/codemirror/story.html> only simplified the parser
and added some features like paren/bracket/brace flashing. The basic idea is
to use design mode but keep careful track of the DOM of the design body and
cursor. The big challenges then become things like undo support (which we
still haven't implemented yet), but the major advantage is that you get a fast
and native feel, which is important. We plan to open-source ACE pretty soon.

------
aston
Appjet.com's got a great one of these, too (for javascript).

------
jsnx
It's too bad you can't set the width. In fact, it's too bad the guy doesn't
force it to 80 chars...

------
watmough
This is really cool. It works great in FF 2.0.11, but looks seriously messed
up in FF 3.0b2.

------
wyclif
Looks like they need some English-language help or a run through English
spell-check.

